# Part Time Remote Cardiology Coder



## OliviaPrice

I am currently seeking a part time remote coding and/or billing position in the field of Cardiology.

I am a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) and Certified Cardiology Coder (CCC).  I have over 10 years coding and billing experience in multiple specialties.  I currently work for a cardiovascular service line within an integrated healthcare system as a coding supervisor.  My resume is below for your review.  If interested or for more information please contact me at priceor63@yahoo.com.


_OLIVIA PRICE, CPC, CCC

PROFILE
Diligent, detail-oriented, self motivated Coding Specialist knowledgeable of all office functions, with a solid background in the healthcare field.
Excels at multi-tasking in a fast-paced environment and completing projects within time constraints.
Superior telephone, customer service, and computer skills with proficiency in 
     Microsoft: Word, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint
     Misys Healthcare Systems: Tiger, Fast Service, PM
     Ingenix: Encoder Pro, Claims Manager
     Pulse Systems Inc: Practice Management System
     Citrix Client Services
     PayerPath
     Coding Today
     NextGen: EMR, EPM
     McKesson: Radiology Manager, Horizon Patient Folder (HPF)

EXPERIENCE	     

COTTON-O'NEIL HEART CENTER
A DIVISION OF STORMONT-VAIL HEALTHCARE………………………07/2008 – Present
929 SW Mulvane St, Topeka, KS 66606
785-270-4000
Director – Joe Hopeck

Coding Supervisor (7/21/08 – Current)
Specialty – Cardiology, Electrophysiology, Interventional Radiology, Diagnostic     
                    Sonography

Responsible for supervising the day-to-day operation of coding and billing functions within the Cardiovascular Service Line (CVSL) departments. 
Acts as a resource to all CVSL departments regarding charging, procedural coding, billing, and documentation.  
Responsible for monitoring employee's schedules, time, performance and competency.

CPT coding
ICD-9 coding
E/M audits
ARNP billing 
PQRI billing
Physician & Staff Education 
A/R follow up
Denial appeals
Charge entry
PQRI billing
Procedure coding from medical records for:
Heart Caths (diagnostic & interventional)
Pacemaker/ICD implants
EP Studies
Ablations
Cardioversions
Peripheral angiography (diagnostic & interventional)
Echocardiography
Noninvasive Diagnostic Studies 

MIDAMERICA HEART & LUNG SURGEONS, …………………..……09/2007 – 07/2008
4320 Wornall, Rd Ste II-50, Kansas City, MO 64111
816-931-3312
Supervisor – Colleen Smith

Coding Specialist (9/13/07 – 7/20/08)
Specialty – Cardiothoracic Surgery

CPT coding
ICD-9 coding
E/M audits
Physician assistant billing 
PQRI billing
Procedure coding from medical records
Insurance verification
A/R follow up
Denial appeals
Charge entry


KANSAS CITY CANCER CENTER, ……………………………………………….…...…2007    
9200 Indian Creek Parkway, Building 9, Ste 300, Overland Park, KS 66201
913-541-4600
Supervisor – Deborah Konrade

State Reimbursement Representative (5/10/2007 – 9/12/2007)
Specialty – Oncology, Hematology, Radiation Oncology, Internal Medicine

ICD-9 coding
CPT coding
HCPCS coding
E/M audits
Reimbursement & coding education
Resolve reimbursement issues
Track reimbursement issues & trends
Track reimbursement requirements per carrier
Correspondence audits
Update & correct encounter billing sheets
Create, update, & delete edit rules from Ingenix Claims Manager


KANSAS CITY CANCER CENTER, ………………………………….…………..1998 – 2007
 4881 NE Goodview Cir, Lee's Summit, MO 64064 
 816-478-2050
 Supervisor – Mindy Clark-Swayne

Coding Specialist (5/16/2001 – 5/10/2007)
Specialty – Oncology, Hematology, Radiation Oncology, Internal Medicine

ICD-9 coding
CPT coding
HCPCS coding
E/M audits
Radiation Oncology billing audits
Medical oncology billing audits
PET/CT billing audits
Claim denial follow-up 
Insurance Verification
Physician / staff education
ICD-9, CPT, & HCPCS changes
Medicare regulations / requirements
Commercial payer regulations / requirements

Charge Entry I (8/16/2000 – 5/16/2001)

Reviewed daily charges
Post charges
Determine reasons for denials
Correct incorrect claims

Receptionist I (7/1/1999 – 8/16/2000)

Check in / out patients 
Appointment Scheduling 
Collect copays
Answer multiple phone system

Medical Records Tech I (7/10/1998 – 7/1/1999)

Pull charts as requested for phone notes, faxes, schedules, ect…
Sort and file returned charts
Maintain charts and all medical records


EDUCATION 
LONGVIEW COMMUNITY COLLEGE, 
500 SW Longview Rd, Lee's Summit, MO 64081 
816-672-2000

PENN VALLEY COMMUNITY COLLEGE, 
3200 Broadway, Kansas City, MO 64111
816-759-1000
Certificate – Professional Medical Coding Curriculum

TRUMAN HIGH SCHOOL, 
3301 S Noland Rd, Independence, MO 64055
816-521-2710
Diploma

AFFILIATIONS 
American Academy of Professional Coders – Certified Professional Coder (2001 – Current)
American Academy of Professional Coders – Certified Cardiology Coder (2011 – Current) 

SPECIALTY EXPERIENCE		     
Medical Oncology
Radiation Oncology
Hematology
Internal Medicine
Cardiac Surgery 
Thoracic Surgery
Diagnostic Cardiology
Interventional Cardiology 
Interventional Radiology
Electrophysiology
Vascular Surgery
Ultrasonography


REFERENCES:
Available upon request_


----------

